# John Deere Tractor and Engine Museum



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

New Museum open in Waterloo Iowa for John Deere. It's only a couple of bucks to go and there are many kid friendly exhibits. Tons of history and information to learn about not only John Deere but the whole evolution of the industry.










Read More: John Deere Tractor and Engine Museum Now Open/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! It always bums me out these cool events are clear on the other side of the planet....... (U.S.).  Sure looks cool just the same. Did you go see it in person?


----------

